# There is new radical support groups for men and women



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

That takes the old time approach to cheater, applicable to both a husband and wife.

Moving on after a lengthy relationship is always difficult, especially if the relationship ended due to the infidelities of a cheating wife. If an unfaithful wife has left your world turned upside-down, there are ways to get on with your life and even enjoy your new bachelor status.

If you want to move on, you’ll have to make a conscious effort to recover from your wife’s infidelity.

Start enjoying your freedom while married. You’re a soon to be single guy again, and there is nothing stopping you from enjoying your life. Now is the time to sow those wild oats from your youth all over again. No longer are you subject to the confines of married life, and the world is your playground Take the time to enjoy all that bachelor life has to offer, and forget about your cheating wife. 

Resist the urge to become involved again immediately. If you miss married life, you may be inclined to jump feet first into a new relationship. While you are surely harboring negative feelings toward your wife (or ex-wife, as the case may be), try not to let your emotions control your good judgment. Enjoy the single life, and don’t commit to another woman until you’ve recovered from your wife’s betrayal. You may not be able to trust another woman completely until you move past your wife’s unfaithfulness. 

Think twice about giving your wife a second chance. You may be tempted to give your wife a second chance if she tries to prove to you that she has changed, especially if she starts to realize her mistake and wants you back. Unfortunately, you may be setting yourself up for disappointment all over again if you allow her back into your life. Some women are destined to cheat on their husbands and rarely change their ways for more than a few months at a time. If she cheated on you once, she may do it again when she’s regained your trust. 

Transform your lifestyle to recover from an cheating wife. Treat yourself to new clothes, a new car or that motorcycle your wife didn't want you to buy. She’s not here now to dictate what you do, and you need to take advantage of her absence. Enjoy your newly found freedom, and enlist the help of some of your single male friends to show you how to embrace your new bachelor status. 

Put the past behind you, and get on with your life. Nothing will change what has happened, and regardless of how you feel, things between you and your wife will never be the same again. Your cheating wife has left you heartbroken and lonely, but as with all things, the pain will pass, and you will eventually have to move past the betrayal to get on with your life. While revenge may be a top priority for you right now, resist the urge to give your wife the benefit of knowing that she’s upset you. Even if you can’t forgive and forget, give your wife the illusion that you have, and never let her see how she’s hurt you—she’s not worth it.


----------



## reidqa (Mar 25, 2009)

Before you go ballistic,

March 2009:

Well, statistics show that 15-20% of cheaters repeat their cheating acts, which means that most cheaters learn from their mistakes and are genuinely faithful people who just made a mistake and will not do it again. If you have decided to forgive your partner for cheating, the best thing to do would be to make every effort to move past that painful experience and focus on re-building your relationship together. You do not have to forget about what transpired, but you must put it behind you and move on with your life. Do not let a past experience haunt you and run your life. Giving such experiences more power than they deserve will drain your self-esteem will mold you into a paranoid and unhappy person, causing the relationship you chose to save and work on, fail.


----------

